# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ข้อมูลดีๆฝากถึงมิตรสหายที่ชอบใช้ ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย

## okok950

โรคเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศ  โรคเก่าสมรรถภาพทางเพศในผู้ชาย หมายถึงการที่ไม่สามารถที่จะทำให้อวัยวะเพศแข็งตัว หรือคงสภาพการแข็งตัว ได้เป็นเวลานานพอที่จะมีเพศสัมพันธ์ตามปกติได้ บางคนอาจจะหลั่งเร็ว บางคนอาจจะมีอาการปวดเวลาหลั่ง สาเหตุส่วนใหญ่เกิดจากการที่เลือดไปเลี้ยงที่อวัยวะเพศไม่พอ  การเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศ  ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย พบได้บ่อยที่สุดในบรรดาความผิดปกติทางเพศที่พบในเพศชาย ความเครียด ความหนักใจ ภาวะซึมเศร้า การดื่มเครื่องดื่มแอลกอฮอล์มาก ความจืดชืดของลีลารักระหว่างมีเพศสัมพันธ์ โรคประจำตัวหรืออาการเจ็บป่วย การรับประทานยาบางอย่างเช่น ยารักษาภาวะซึมเศร้า ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย ยานอนบรรทม อาจมีผลทำให้เกิดการเสื่อมสมรรภาพทางเพศได้ การที่อวัยวะเพศจะแข็งตัวได้ต้องมีองค์ประกอบที่สำคัญดังนี้  หลอดเลือดแดงที่ไปเลี้ยงอวัยวะเพศต้องไม่ตีบ เพราะการที่อวัยวะเพศจะแข็งตัวต้องมีเลือดไปคั่ง  หากมีหลอดเลือดแดงแข็งเลือดก็ไม่สามารถไปเลี้ยงได้อย่างเต็มที่ ยาเพิ่มสัดส่วนชาย ภาวะที่ทำให้หลอดเลือดแข็งได้แก่ ผู้ที่สูบบุหรี่ โรคเบาหวาน ไขมันในเลือดสูง ความดันโลหิตสูง เป็นต้น ระบบประสาทส่วนปลายซึ่งเป็นระบบที่จะรับอารมณ์ที่เกิดจากการสัมผัสทางร่างกาย ระบบไขสันหลังซึ่งเป็นระบบที่จะเชื่อมโยงการรับความรู้สึกจากประสาทส่วนปลายไปยังประสาทส่วนกลางและถ่ายทอดคำสั่งมายังองคชาติ ระบบประสาทส่วนกลางซึ่งประกอบด้วยสิ่งเร้าทั้งหลาย เช่น การเห็น การได้ยิน การได้กลิ่น รวมทั้งจิตนาการณ์และประสบการณ์ในอดีต จิตก็เป็นเรื่องสำคัญสาเหตุที่พบพานซ้ำๆของการเกิดการเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศ   ผู้ชายหลายคนคิดเอาเองว่ายาเพิ่มขนาดชายกับการเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศนั้นเป็นไปตามอายุที่มากขึ้น โดยหลีกเลี่ยงไม่ได้ ความจริงไม่ใช่เช่นนั้น การเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศนั้นมักเกิดจากสาเหตุทางสุขภาพอื่นๆ จากยา หรือ นิสัยกิจวัตรที่ทำให้รบกวนการไหลของกระแสโลหิต เหตุเดิมทางสุขภาพบางอย่างข้างต้นเกิดได้บ่อยในผู้ชายที่สูงอายุก็จริง แต่อายุที่มากขึ้นอย่างเดียวนั้นไม่ใช่สาเหตุของการเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศ  ข่าวดีก็คือว่า การเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศนั้นมีทางรักษาได้ และวิธีการต่างๆ ที่ใช้รักษานั้นนับวันก็จะเพิ่มขึ้นเรื่อยๆ ซึ่งรวมถึงยาเพิ่มขนาดชายวิถีทางใหม่ ที่หลายคนพบว่ามีประสิทธิภาพสูงและใช้หมู ปรึกษาแพทย์ผู้ดูแลสุขภาพของท่าน เพื่อศึกษาถึงวิธีการรักษาใหม่ๆ เหล่านี้   (อ้างอิงข้อมูลจากศูนย์ข้อมูลสุขภาพ Bayer Healthcare)
    นกเขาไม่ขัน
เป็นภาษาชาวบ้าน ส่วนชาวเมืองวันนี้จะเรียก อีดี (ED = erectile dysfunction หรือเสื่อมสมรรถภาพทางเพศ) คือ อาการที่คุณผู้ชายเมื่อได้รับการกระตุ้นจนเกิดอารมณ์ทางเพศตามปกติแล้ว อวัยวะเพศไม่สามารถแข็งตัวจนสามารถปฏิบัติกิจได้ลุล่วงสาสมตั้งใจ โดยแบ่งตามประเภทใหญ่ๆ ได้ดังนี้
1. อวัยวะเพศไม่เคยแข็งตัวเลย
2. อวัยวะเพศไม่คงความแข็งตัวไว้นานพอ
3. อวัยวะเพศแข็งบ้างไม่แข็งบ้าง โดยอาจเป็นตามบางสถานการณ์
อาหารเสริมหรับผู้ชาย ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย
ผลิตภัณฑ์เสริมอาหารเพื่อสุขภาพกายและสมรรถภาพทางเพศในแบบองค์รวม ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย ขอเสนอวิธีเลือกใหม่ให้กับคนที่ใส่ใจสุขภาพ และต้องการที่จะเติมเต็มชีวิตรัก ช่วยเพิ่มสัมพันธภาพที่ดีให้กับคู่รัก ด้วยสูตรลับเฉพาะในแบบฉบับของเลิฟแวลที่จะทำให้ผลลัพธ์ด้านสุขภาพเป็นไปตามที่ใจคุณปรารถนา  สูตรลับของเลิฟแวล 
ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย ปลอดภัยตามมาตรฐาน อย. ที่มีสูตรสมุนไพรไทย-จีนผสมอย่างลงตัว ช่วยเท่าเทียมและฮอร์โมนของร่างกายให้เข้าสู่ภาวะปกติ เมื่อรับประทานยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย จะไม่พบอาการข้างเคียงใดๆ ได้แก่ คลื่นไส้อาเจียน วิงเวียนศีรษะ ความดันสูงหรือ เกิดโทษต่อระบบประสาท และที่สำคัญจะไม่ทำให้เกิดความเสี่ยงต่ออวัยวะเพศแข็งค้าง จนต้องเข้ารับการรักษาที่โรงพยาบาล เหมือนยาแถมขนาด
ชายอื่นๆ ที่มีขายอยู่ตามท้องตลาดทั่วไป
	ส่วนผสมสูตรลับของยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย ผลิตจากวัตถุดิบจากธรรมชาติ 100% และผ่านกรรมวิธีผลิตที่ทำให้ โดดเด่น และแตกต่างจากผลิตภัณฑ์อื่น   ซูเปอร์แคททาเลสเอนไซม์ สามารถเร่งปฏิกิริยาชีวภาพของสารสกัดจากสมุนไพรอื่นๆข้างต้นให้ทำงานได้เร็วขึ้นหลายพันเท่า ทำให้คุณสมบัติของสมุนไพรจีนเพิ่มมากขึ้น  
ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย เหล่านั้นแสดงผลและออกฤทธิ์ได้เร็ว และ นานขึ้น
เอนไซม์ คือ โปรตีนที่หน้าที่โหมแรงปฏิกิริยาเคมีในสิ่งมีชีวิตทุกชนิด ซึ่งรวมกว่า 60 ล้านล้านเซลล์ ถ้าไม่มีเอนไซม์ ร่างกายก้จะไม่มีการหายใจ ปราศจากการย่อยอาหาร ไม่มีการเจริญเติบโตของร่างกาย ฮอร์โมนในร่างกายก็จะเกิดการปรวนแปร เอนไซม์ทำหน้าที่เปลี่ยนอาหารที่เรารับประทานยาเพิ่มขนาดชายเข้าไปให้เป็น โครงสร้างทางเคมี ที่สามารถผ่านเยื่อหุ้มเซลล์ในระบบการย่อยอาหารเข้าสู่กระแสเลือดจนกระทั่งเป็น อาหารของเซลล์ นอกจากนี้เอนไซม์ยังสามารถยาเพิ่มขนาดชายเปลี่ยนอาหารให้เป็นกล้ามเนื้อ กระดูก เส้นประสาท และต่อมต่าง ๆ เพื่อให้เกิดความเท่าเทียม   เอนไซม์ มีความจำเป็นต่อทุกปกิกิริยาเคมีที่เกิดขึ้นในร่างกายมนุษย์ เกลือแร่ วิตามิน และฮอร์โมน จะเป็นองค์ประกอบที่สำคัญ ถ้าขาดสิ่งเหล้านี้ เอนไซม์จะไม่สามารถทำงานได้
ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย มีส่วนผสมของ ถั่งเช่า (Cordyceps Sinensis)   สมุนไพรล้ำค่าใช้เป็นยากล่อมเกลี้ยงเลี้ยงดู
ซึ่งกำลัง และเพิ่มสมรรถภาพทางเพศ  กระชายดำ (Boesenbergia Rotunda)  ช่วยปรับสมดุลฮอร์โมนเพศ กระตุ้นระบบประสาทและขยายหลอด เลือด เพิ่มสมรรถภาพทางเพศ   โสม (Panax Ginseng)   ในโสมมีคุณสมบัติช่วยลดความเครียด สร้างพลังงานให้แก่เซลล์  ลดความเมื่อยล้า ช่วยฟื้นฟูและเสริมสร้างสมรรถภาพทางเพศ   หญ้าเงี่ยนแพะ (Herba Epimedium)   สนับสนุนการสร้างฮอร์โมนเพศชาย สร้างความแข็งแรงให้ต่อมลูก หมากและถุงเก็บอสุจิ 
ประโยชน์ของ ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย ด้านสุขภาพทางเพศ  ช่วยทรงไว้เซลล์สมอง ช่วยให้ต่อมใต้สมองหลั่งฮอร์โมน GnRH ไปกระตุ้นอัณฑะให้สร้างฮอร์โมนเพศ Testosterone ซึ่งฮอร์โมน Testosterone นี้เป็นตัวสำคัญในเรื่องสมรรถภาพความเป็นชาย ช่วยการสร้างอสุจิและความแข็งแรงของกล้ามเนื้อ ต่อมลูกหมากและหลอดเลือดจะถูกฟื้นฟูซ่อมแซมให้แข็งแรงขึ้น  มีความยืดหยุ่นและมีระบบการไหลเวียนเลือดที่ดีเป็นการซ่อมแซมฟื้นฟูที่ต้นเหตุและส่งผลให้ระยะยาวอย่างแท้จริงใช้ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย เพื่อฟื้นคืนความรู้สึก ความคึกคักกระชุ่มกระชวย อย่างเป็นธรรมชาติและปลอดภัย  กระตุ้นการสร้าง Dopamine ส่งผลต่ออารมณ์ให้สร้างสัมพันธ์รักที่แนบแน่น  
 ประโยชน์ของ ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย ด้านบำรุงสุขภาพ  ลดการบวมน้ำ และช่วยประบสมดุลเกรดน้ำตาลในเลือด ลดไขมันอุดตันในเส้นเลือด ลดโคเลสเตอรอล ซึ่งเป็นสาเหตุของระบบการไหลเวียนเลือดไม่ดี ส่งผลให้อวัยวะเพศแข็งตัวได้ไม่เต็มที่  เพิ่มความแข็งแรงของหลอดเลือด เพิ่มการไหลเวียนเลือดทั้งระบบ เพิ่มเลือดไปยังอวัยวะเพศดีขึ้น เติม
การสร้างกล้ามเนื้อและเส้นเอ็น ทำให้อวัยวะเพศและร่างกายแข็งแรงสมบูรณ์ขึ้นสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระใน ยาเพิ่มขนาดชายช่วยต้านการเสื่อมของเซลล์ทั่วร่าง ช่วยชะลอเรื่องอาวุโส
 อีกทั้งยังช่วยให้สีผมดกดำ จึงทำให้สุขภาพแข็งแรงจากภายในสู่ภายนอก  ซูเปอร์แคททาเลสเอนไซม์ในโปรตีนหมัก  (Super Catalese Enzyme in Fermented Protein)  ส่วนผสมสูตรลับของเลิฟแวล ผลิตจากวัตถุธรรมชาติ 100% และผ่านกระบวนการผลิตที่ทำให้เลิฟแวลสะดุดตาและแตกต่างจากผลิตภัณฑ์อื่นซูเปอร์แคททาเลสเอนไซม์ สามารถเร่งปฏิกริยาชีวภาพของสารสกัดจากสมุนไพรอื่นๆข้างต้นให้ทำงานได้เร็วขึ้นหลายพันเท่า ทำให้คุณสมบัติของสมุนไพรเหล่านั้นเสนอข้อสรุป
และออกฤทธิ์ได้เร็ว แรง และนานขึ้น
มอบสิ่งดีๆ ให้กับคนที่คุณรัก กับ อาหารเสริมผู้ชาย ยาทน ยาเพิ่มขนาดชาย สมุนไพรเพื่อสุขภาพ ?? มีส่วนผสมของ ??ถั่งเช่า? เติมเต็มชีวิตรัก ??

----------


## okok950

เนื้อหาน่าสนใจดีนะค่ะ ช่วยกันดันๆกระทู้นะค่ะ

----------


## okok950

น่าอ่านนะค่ะ ลองอ่านกันดู ช่วยกันดันๆดันๆกันนะค่ะ

----------


## okok950

น่าอ่านนะค่ะ ช่วยกันดันดันๆๆ ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

up up up ดันๆ นะค่ะ

----------


## okok950

upupup ดัน ดัน ดัน ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

ดันๆๆ upup ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

up up up นะค่ะ

----------


## okok950

น่าสนใจสำหรับผู้ชายนะค่ะ ช่วยกันดันดัน ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

ดันๆกระทู้ สำหรับคนที่สนใจลองอ่านดูนะค่ะ ^___^

----------


## okok950

ดันๆค่ะ up up up

----------


## okok950

เนื้อหาน่าอ่านนะค่ะ สำหรับผู้ชายโดยเฉพาะ ขออนุญาติ ดัน ดัน นะค่ะ up up up!

----------


## okok950

เนื้อหาสาระดี เหมาะสำหรับผู้ชายน่าอ่านนะค่ะ  รบกวนดันๆ up up กันนะค่ะ

----------


## okok950

up up ดันดัน นะค่ะ

----------


## okok950

เหมาะสำหรับผู้ชายน่าอ่านนะค่ะ รบกวนช่วยกันดันดัน upup กันนะค่ะ ^__^

----------


## okok950

น่าอ่านมากค่ะ ลองอ่านดูน้า ดันดัน up up ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

ดันดัน up up จ้า

----------


## okok950

ดันดัน upupup ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

up up ดันดัน ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

เนื้อหาน่าสนใจ ช่วยกันดันดันนะค่ะ ^__^

----------


## okok950

น่าอ่านดีนะค่ะ ดันดัน ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

ดัน ดัน upup จ้า

----------


## okok950

ดัน ดัน up up ค่ะ

----------


## okok950

มีความรู้น่าอ่านค่ะ ดันดัน upup

----------


## okok950

upup ดันกระทู้ค่ะ ลองอ่านดูแล้วจะติดใจนะค่ะ ^__^

----------


## okok950

น่าอ่านจ้า ดันดัน ^__^

----------


## okok950

น่าอ่าน ดันดันค่ะ

----------

